# Snow and Ice



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yesterday Mother Nature gave us the first shot of snow that will stay and with the cold temps the small sloughs are freezing hard enough to walk the edge. Got out this morning and was a different world. No more sanctuary for those sassy roosters.  Now is when it gets good and there is only a month left.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I can usually handle the snow and ice......but the wind is pretty tough! Mostly, my eyes water so much I can't see squat. Tried goggles once, but they fog up and I'm still out of business. I like the colder weather though, and the dogs can just go forever when they stay dry.
Burl


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice pic... I can't wait to get out next weekend. Been waiting for the ice to form to get to those cat tail islands full of birds!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For what it's worth there are still a few corners and culvert openings that have open water or discolored ice.  One I shot today must have been hatched in Sept. He'd have had poor feathers for the first of Oct., much less now. Mercy killing. Seems to be a fair ratio of roosters compared to the hens so there hasn't been a lot of hunter pressure yet. Looks like the corn is about 1/2 off and with the snow now they are back in the cattails as soon as they feed if it is a harvested field.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice picture. Don't you love it when your dog gives you that look. It looks like a smile to me. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Burly1 said:


> I can usually handle the snow and ice......but the wind is pretty tough! Mostly, my eyes water so much I can't see squat. Tried goggles once, but they fog up and I'm still out of business. I like the colder weather though, and the dogs can just go forever when they stay dry.
> Burl


I've used a pair a wrap around sunglasses for this purpose you get enough air in them they dont fog


----------

